# M&P verse cp and hp



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone use M&P? thats all the excperience i have in soap making .. and tweeking it a bit to get it how i like it 

I'm not a person with great patients to make cp or hp soaps .. 

Does it make a huge differance ... in product outcome ? 

is a person who makes only M&P concidered a soap maker ? or it that "cheating" a bit? since all the blending is done for you an all you have to do really is melt /scent/color an your done.

thank you for any input you can give me .. i'm still learning .


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 11, 2008)

No M&P is not cheating....it's just a different type of soapmaking.  Many soap makers who make CP and HP also make M&P.

CP, HP and M&P soap have different textures and CP, HP hasn't got the chemicals that M&P often does.

Believe it or not most of us don't have much patience either....that's why we peek soooo much! Over time you get a "little" more patience and become pre-occupied with planning the next batch!

Give CP or HP a try. You'll like it! Honest!


----------



## PixieWick (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm scared of lye ..... LMAO!

there .. i admitted it . i feel better letting that out .. i've read about it alot .. an something that can burn my skin off .. creeps me out to use ..

i've poured 140 degree wax on me ..  more times that i care to admit lol.. an that doesnt bother me .. but lye scares the daylights out of me lol

one day .. perhaps .. one day .. i'll give it a go


----------



## cdwinsby (Jul 11, 2008)

Everyone is nervous of the lye to begin with....kind of like when you were a kid and had to light the fire for the first time. I can still remember trying to light a match....the thing went flying across the room cause I freaked!!  

Like most things that make us nervous, we get used to them and are less afraid. The main thing in to give it the respect it deserves. Here is a link to my Lye page that explains a little bit about using it.

http://www.soap-making-essentials.com/sodium-hydroxide.html

Give yourself some time and read up on it. Plan how you would do it and what you would do if things went wrong. As you get comfortable with your plan you might just decide to take the plunge. First time my mother and I made soap, we looked like mad scientists....now I look like I'm  going to the beach!! With goggles and gloves!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

I use MP exclusively, because I do not like and don't work well with lye.

The challenge is find the right base. I use an all-natural base that has no detergents or chemicals in it. You can find them if you look. They tend to sweat in humid temperatures...and it's harder to add enriching oils. 

The opaque white soap base are more likely to have detergent and preservatives in them. I try to steer clear, but they are so darn easy to work it. I make soaps for personal use with that base.

And the goats milk bases are often more detergent and preservatives than goats milk. I use them sparingly. 

I make 17 different soap scents, all of which I add oils and butters to...and I use the all-natural base.

If you explore long enough, you'll find the base that works best for you.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh let me just tell ya!!!!  I started out with MP soap making!!! Love IT!!  I only wanted to make that kind and never anything else.  I was freaked out about using lye...I didn't want to have a volcano in my kitchen.  So one day I got brave, I donned the "mad scientist gear" and went to work.  Um................ok.................no big whoop!  as long as you remember to add your lye to the water and not vice versa, you are good to go!  So now I make CP soap any chance I get!  I love it!

And YES MP SOAP MAKING IS REAL SOAP MAKING!!!!!!!


----------



## sassysoapsnsuch (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks so much for this post. it is so nice that us MP folks are welcomed and treated like everyone else. My daughters and I spend alot of time working with our soaps and we appreciate folks who agree we are creating soaps too.
Just wanted to say thanks and glad we are welcome here.
Sandi and Sassy Kassy


----------

